# Celery Powder



## dave17a (May 8, 2016)

Go to anamericanhomestead.com. You tube deal. All about celery powder .It is venison.  Does salamis and such and hangs for 6 months or so. Whatcha think?.  watched him eat it. Still here


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 9, 2016)

He was conscientious of the the bacteria issue and seems to have gone beyond with the salt 4% for added safety considering he is not precisely controling the cure temp. With Nitrate, the biggest concern is too much. It is effective at killing Clostridium Botulinum at pretty low levels. So what he is doing is most likely fine. However, since there is no way, short of testing, to know how much Nitrate there is in Celery Powder, or even if it is consistent from batch to batch, makes it a risky choice and not recommended for our members. I attempted to straighten out his misunderstandings about Celery Powder in a comment but it is being held for moderation. He does have a Sweet smoker setup!...JJ


----------



## dave17a (May 9, 2016)

Agree in a sort. Only see him eat salami and he has much more hanging. Stick with good ole gov't regulated cure. Have read, probably here that there is most likely more nitrates in celery powder, since not regulated. Thanks. The trough to the fire box is for good draft? Hmm


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 10, 2016)

The Trough lets the smoke cool before entering the smoker so he can cold smoke...JJ


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 10, 2016)

dave17a said:


> The trough to the fire box is for good draft? Hmm


The way he explained it, the trough was to keep from tracking mud when going to the firebox. I think JJ was referring to the pipe going to the smokehouse.

T


----------

